# People Who Think The NEC Is In Birmingham



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

really gets on my tits.

NO NO NO. Its in Solihull. Not Birmingham.

Same for "Birmingham International Airport" - thats in fucking Solihull too.

They even used to market themselves as being in Birmingham on their own fucking website a while ago. heck, they probably still do..... but last time I checked, Solihull was a separate Metropolitan borough and has sweet fuck all to do with that lousy great 60s monstrosity that is Birmingham....

(I thank you)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Had too many sherries again Mr. G? 

I know that you are a proud export of Solihull, and I agree that it is a much nicer place than Birmingham.. but don't let it get your blood pressure up so!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

*lol*

Was starting to sober up a little by that point, after 12 hours on the pop 

Class...

Bring on next weekend!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is that why Birmingham International Airport is right next door?
Should that be Solihull international airport then?
( BTW I'm an ex Solihull baby too)

BL
x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

BL - then you might remember that B'ham International Airport used to be Elmdon Airport. I just about remember it.......

Either way, its not in B'ham 

BTW - where in Solihull are you "ex" from?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tim,

The problem is that Solihull is not known. I only just learned that Solihull is there. But Birmingham...everybody knows it, as it is a big city.


----------



## Lil_Sniffer (Sep 5, 2002)

Being from Solihull too... and still here... and also having worked for Birmingham Council, heres just a couple of points...

1. The land they are on in technically in Solihull boundaries, but owned by Birmingham.

2. The airport and the NEC complex were funded by Birmingham City Council, so partly owned by them, Not Solihull Council.

3. Birmingham residents pay towards them both through their Council Tax, whereas Solihull residents dont.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Never before have I learnt so much about a subject about which I care so little.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

2nd 'd m8, WRGAS, what next...I'm from Southampton and proud of it so please call it Eastleigh International Airport............... :-/ John


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It might be 'Soly-hool' to some posh snobbish Midlanders (oxymoron? ), but it's Birmingham to most and therefore still a shit hole. 8)

Personally I couldn't care where the NEC is. It's a dump. Period.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Actually I lived in Slough once (you'll find a lot of people live in Slough once, never twice) but I had an 01628 tel number, so I told everyone I lived in Burnham :-[ :-X


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I keep going to Slough all the time as my company is based there. Do you think is dodgy to drive around at night with my TT?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

No, not with your spec choice


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I though, I would be safe at night...nobody can see the red interior!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I keep going to Slough all the time as my company is based there. Do you think is dodgy to drive around at night with my TT?


 hopefully the residents will get used to you and not get too scared


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I lived in Slough once, never again.....

But then again I lived in Luton twice, and that was a mistake.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I lived in Luton once. Would never ever go back...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V:

You'd be safe anywhere at night in that car (run Forest, run) Its the Local people i'm scared for.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul...thanks god, my baby will be safe at least!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

First time venture into the flame room and I must say I've absolutely captivated by this thread. NOT.

God knows how you can spend so much time talking about something that is so boring and insignificant.

PS Did you know that they've recently changed the approach to the airpost. There now appears to be a bypass immediatelt after leaving the A45. Nearly caught me out the other day.

Did you alos know that the name Solihull was derived from Birmingham cobbler who revolutionalised the repair of merchant ships. By using the bottom's of old shoes to mend the small holes in the underside of ships. You know the one's made by the swordfish's swordy thing.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What a load of cobblers 

Solihull is a bastardisation of "Soily Hill" 

(yes I know you were joking!)



> God knows how you can spend so much time talking about something that is so boring and insignificant.


So says the man who decides to post what is virtually the longest post on the entire thread........


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Look I'm a freshman to house of heat.

I was only trying to brighten up mine and everyone elses day.

Sitting in my office at home at the pc 8 hours a day etc. Well apart from when I'm doing something else of course. Gets pretty tiresome, my family think I've got it made working from home dealing in the black art (I'm sure my mother thinks computers are the work of the devil). But sometimes things get quite lonely and you just want to reach out and know there are other sad *uckers just like yourself. Working at their PC's plugged into the super highway. Bored shitless and looking for some adventure. Born to be wild.........

So get your motor running, TT's that is

Sorry to waffle on, but broadband just spoils you and I guess if its infront of you. Your going to play with it, although I would stop before it breaks. Unlike some of the gaget freaks out there. Who can't keep it off their joy stick.

Soory about the suggestive phrases, I hope Vlaston does not cotton onto this thread he'll only highjack it. And start talking about leather boots!!!!

P.S My hardtop is great


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So worth all the heart ache ? How long will you keep it on for ? How easy (really) to install/de-install? and to store of course. A lot of cash...worth it ?
Obviously quieter , not that std TTR is particularlt noisy. I do love the look though. Cheers John


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Have not tried to take it off and so won't commit until I've tried it. That will be the Consultancy in me, as I've had my fingers burnt. I always expect the unexpected.

Not really that expensive 1000.00 including roof, delivery and fitting. Sounds a bargain.

Plus most of all the forum (well uk members) said it could not be done retrospectively.

This was an untruth albeit unknowingly. But hopefully I've opened the way for others.

I'm glad you like the styling of the hardtop. I think it transforms the car into something very special indeed. I do not agree with other who believe I'm trying to imitate the coupe. If I'd wanted one of them I would have brought one and saved some money in the process.

So many people have commented, most think that it looks better with the hardtop than with the soft-top.
They are not saying it looks better than it when the roofs down of course.

A grand for something so different, hardly going to break the bank and makes the car slightly more exclusive again.

P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Storage for most people would be a problem as the roof is very sizeable. But I reckon I'll hoist it up into the rafters of garage? Or maybe buy a stand.

I'll keep the roof on till about mid April. But I gues that depends on the weather.

The improvement in warmth and quietness is unbelievable. You would be astonished.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far 
P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far 
P.S Mine TTR is the P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far coolest by far P.S MP.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far ine TTR is the P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far 
P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest byP.P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far S Mine TTR is the coolP.S P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far Mine TTR is the coolest by far est by far far P.S Mine TTR is P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far 
P.S Mine TTR isP.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far 
P.S MinP.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far e TTR is the coolest byP.S MinP.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far e TTR is the coolest by far far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far

Sorry what was that you said ? 8) John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS
P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> PS
> P.S Mine TTR is the coolest by far Â ;D


No it's not, mine is


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> No it's not, mine is Â


Yep, sorry John, Rob is right


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We havent been introduced yet, so just to be polite I shall concede on this occasion (But Kev, has he got baseball though ?) : Jane


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Baseball AND 348 horses.....

What more do you need?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...and Rob has a stunning passenger too!! You John...have a Doris that has scuffed nipples!! ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:'( One day I will find a replacement :'(


----------

